# Cheap Way to convert S-video to component?



## tgr131 (May 23, 2001)

Greetings,

I'm running my DVD and HD signal through my reciever to my component input on my TOSH HDTV.

I'd like to run my DTivo through the receiver as well, but my receiver doesn't upconvert the signal, so it would come through a different cable. I'd really like to figure out an affordable way to upconvert it before it hits the receiver, so I only have to use one input on the TV.

Unfortunately, I didn't plan well enough to BUY a reciever that does the upconversion for my. I've got the Onkyo HT-R530.

Thanks for any help,

David


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

I've never heard of a way, cheap or otherwise, to conveniently convert S-Video to Component.

It's easy and cheap to convert Composite to S-Video, but when that is done the plug format changes but the image quality doesn't.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Marantz makes a device that does this...

http://us.marantz.com/Products/577.asp

but it's not really cheap. And I can't seem to find any online retailers for it, so it may have been discontinued. Other then that your only option is going to be a line doubler type device, which is going to cost a pretty penny. You're best bet is to simply invest in a universal remote, like a Harmony, so that it makes it easy to switch inputs on both your TV and receiver.

Dan


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Any DVD recorder should do it.


----------



## terryfoster (Jul 21, 2003)

eh? S-Video to Component Cable? I would be surprised if something like this works, but others may be able to shed some light on this option.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I do it with my DVD Recorder. Just pass the S-Video thru to the reciver. Works well. It was $80 but its useful for recording stuff too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

terryfoster said:


> eh? S-Video to Component Cable? I would be surprised if something like this works, but others may be able to shed some light on this option.


Hmmm... According to this...

http://store.infocus.com/escalate/store/DetailPage?pls=infocus&bc=infocus&pc=SP-VIDEO-ADPT&tab=desc

That's designed to convert the S-Video port on an InFocus projector into something which can accept component video. There are probably special pins on the projectors S-Video port which allow this to work. I highly doubt it would work for general S-Video to component conversion.

Dan


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

terryfoster said:


> eh? S-Video to Component Cable? I would be surprised if something like this works, but others may be able to shed some light on this option.


I think that's meant to go the other way (you've got a component signal that you want to connect to an S-Video input). That should be an easy conversion, since you're just combining signals. Separating signals is harder.

Somewhat similar example: consider a cable that would allow you to convert 5.1 audio channels to stereo. Simple, right? Could you reverse the process, though?


----------



## terryfoster (Jul 21, 2003)

I understand the idea and was surprised by the item. I kind of half-glanced at the description and saw that it was compatible with DVD players, so I thought I would toss it out there.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

How about one of those TiVos with lifetime basic, such as a Pioneer 810. They take S-video input and output in component as well as S-video. They're cheap on E-Bay and you get a TiVo recorder and DVD player/recorder as part of the deal.


----------



## terryfoster (Jul 21, 2003)

I don't know why I didn't think of this before. Here is a cheaper and more flexible solution than the Marantz converter.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

If you type "rca to s-video" into Google you will get many cheap options including a build it yourself if you can solder connectors.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

RCA to S-video isn't the same thing as S-Video to Component.


----------



## tgr131 (May 23, 2001)

Greetings,

Thanks for all of the suggestions. My HT equipment is BEHIND the sweet spot where I sit. It's fine for TIVO (the remote signal bounces off the wall, and still operates the equipment) , but the other equipment, I have to point the remote at the eq to get it to operate. I was thinking, if I could run all of my stuff off the reciever, then get an RF version of the harmony, that would do the trick. I don't think with my current setup the remote would work well.

David



terryfoster said:


> I don't know why I didn't think of this before. Here is a cheaper and more flexible solution than the Marantz converter.


----------



## terryfoster (Jul 21, 2003)

You can get remote extenders to resolve your issue of your equipment being behind you. Put a remote receiver in front of you and put the emitter pointing towards the equipment behind you.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

S-video to component WILL require active circuitry to demodulate the chroma signal to Cr and Cb signals, so you will never find a simple passive adapter. Same for component to s-video.

And yes, that Infocus adapter is only for connecting component video to an S-video input on certain infocus displays.


----------

